
Electric Black Cabs Are Taking Over in London - lnguyen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-17/electric-black-cabs-are-taking-over-in-london
======
John_KZ
>taking over

> _" There are 34 on the road at the moment"_

>"There’s no luggage space at all, but ..."

Yeah, sure.

~~~
mjlee
To be fair, I've never seen the boot used in a black cab. The passenger
compartments are huge and provide enough room for luggage with passengers.

I can imagine it might be awkward if you want to get a wheelchair/pushchair in
as well, but Transport for London are very aware of accessibility (in new
projects at least) so I expect they've taken that into consideration.

Besides, they are taking over: [https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/ultra-low-
emission-zone/cle...](https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/ultra-low-emission-
zone/cleaner-greener-taxis)

> New licensing requirements from 1 January 2018

> From 1 January 2018, taxis presented for licensing for the first time will
> need to be ZEC. This means having CO2 emissions of no more than 50g/km and a
> minimum 30 mile zero emission range

> A first-time taxi vehicle licence will no longer be granted to a diesel
> taxi. ZEC taxis with petrol engines will need to meet the latest emissions
> standard (currently Euro 6)

